# Start new job but kitchen cleanliness is not to my standard



## dale wilson (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi everybody 

This is my first post and i'm looking for advice.

ive only been there for a week but the cleanliness is bad and im not willing to let my own standards drop

on my second day i gutted the fridge ripping every thing out to come in after a day off to find the bottom of the fridges dirty, food un-rapped  and un-labeled.

a feel if i stay there i can make things better and try to change the way everyone cleans and closes down the kitchen on the other hand i feel like i going to get pulled down to there level and drop my standers.

what should i do?


----------



## ohdoralrules (Oct 23, 2014)

I have serious issues about cleanliness. First and foremost you need to talk to whoever is in charge. They are the ones that set the standard. Be clear that it is something that you cannot stand for. If that doesn't work. I would try talking to your coworkers and explain to them that you expect the station to be left the way it was found.Clean. I worked the same job for 11 years. I would clean and stock my station to the gills. I would leave, have my 2 days off come back to a total shit show.. I hope you figure out how to best approach this situation. We are here to do work, good work. If you speak up and people get upset, so be it. Set the standers high and keep them high..


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

If you're not the boss ... then be prepared to leave.   

Generally when the kitchen is a pig-style it's because the Chef / Owners don't care, and that is very hard to change especially as the 'new-guy/gal'

Rather than working at a place that is trying to kill someone just move on as fast as you can and forget you ever stepped foot into that place.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

When I used to hear these stories I always would say

"Well the health dept is gonna catch them sooner or later."

But these days I've become more jaded--I've seen too many instances

like this where the health official simply looks the other way and a C grade

situation gets an A after A after A rating. Prob as many reasons as there are

inspectors, so its hard to say why. I just know it happens way more than it should.

If it was me in the situation I would bring it up with the owner, first to see how much

of it they're already aware of. Secondly to watch their reaction--it'll become clear if

they don't give a poop. And if they don't, I would find someone who does and leave

the kitchen from hell behind.


----------

